# Thinking about adding a Maine ****...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Has anyone had any first hand experience with the breed? A girlfriend of mine adopted one a long time ago, but had to rehome him. I fell in love with him... for a cat he sure was just like a dog! Loved the water and even played fetch!

http://www.city-data.com/forum/atta...8d1218908478-picture-thread-nh-maine-****.jpg

http://mcgonnigle.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/coonbig.jpg


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I like the looks of Maine *****. Not a big fan of cats at all personally but if I picked it would be Bengal/Egyptian Mau/ or Maine ****.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> I like the looks of Maine *****. Not a big fan of cats at all personally but if I picked it would be Bengal/Egyptian Mau/ or Maine ****.


I'm not a cat person either... It's strange that I've got an itch for one. I've had two my whole life (at my moms). I think a maine **** would fit in better in our home than any other breed because of their personalities and they are sturdy cats.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

my roommate has a bengal mix and she is CRAZY, but she can hold her own against the dogs, but I think a Maine **** would be cool, I like fluffy cats haha


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

We've got a Norwegian Forest Cat sort of like a maine **** I guess (big and furry). Ours weighs almost 20lbs. Zeus is terrified of him because the cat stalks him, and will often jump out from no where to surprise him, lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Passenger said:


> We've got a Norwegian Forest Cat sort of like a maine **** I guess (big and furry). Ours weighs almost 20lbs. Zeus is terrified of him because the cat stalks him, and will often jump out from no where to surprise him, lol.


haha I'll enjoy watching the dogs experience that! Those Norwegian Forest Cats are gorgeous! If color was an option I like the Maine ***** Tabby... really makes em look wild and beast like!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my gf has one. hes really fat and really laid back. im not a fan of cats but he is pretty cool


----------

